# Hair style suggestions for fat dudes



## dwesterny (Aug 6, 2015)

So as a great big fat person I tend to suffer from fat dude with a tiny head syndrome. I currently have a shitty pony tail but think I want to go short hair. Any suggestions for hair styles to help with fat dude with a tiny head syndrome? I am half jewish so I could get a perm and do a jewfro, that might help.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 6, 2015)

LOL!

Dont think your belly as making your head look small...think of it as your head making your belly so big  

What kind of hair you got? Thick? Thin? Curly? Straight? Tend to fall down or stick up?


----------



## Melian (Aug 6, 2015)

Mohawk. Always mohawk. :wubu:


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 6, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> What kind of hair you got? Thick? Thin? Curly? Straight? Tend to fall down or stick up?



Medium thick I guess, straight but with a tendency to curl after 4 inches or so. It's been shoulder length or more for a long, long time so I have no clue what it would do short.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 6, 2015)

Melian said:


> Mohawk. Always mohawk. :wubu:



Ha! In high school I did the shaved sides and back with the middle long. Usually it was in a ponynub but it was mohawk-able


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 7, 2015)

You should show us pictures of you with your hair down! ....for scientific purposes, obviously, not at all because I like guys with long hair.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 7, 2015)

Check my profile. Private album.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 7, 2015)

There's really no gentle way to say this, but I don't think it's the size of your head that grabs the attention. No it's probably the fact that you have no nose and it does appear that you may have jaundice from your coloration. I'm no doctor but it does seem suspicious.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 7, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> There's really no gentle way to say this, but I don't think it's the size of your head that grabs the attention. No it's probably the fact that you have no nose and it does appear that you may have jaundice from your coloration. I'm no doctor but it does seem suspicious.



Heh, I removed the picture so now no one will get your joke!!!!


----------



## Tad (Aug 7, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> There's really no gentle way to say this, but I don't think it's the size of your head that grabs the attention. No it's probably the fact that you have no nose and it does appear that you may have jaundice from your coloration. I'm no doctor but it does seem suspicious.



If there is one thing that I've learned from watching the Simpsons is that he has perfectly normal skin colour 

===================================

The following is what I think. I even have reasons for these opinions. Do _not _confuse this with me actually having a clue of what Im talking about. I am not a hair stylist, I dont really know this from personal experience (my hairline started beating a rapid retreat when I was still in University, so by the time my face was remotely fat I had it cut short as the only respectable option), and I really dont spend much time thinking about this. I simply am good at coming up with opinions and then reasons for them 

Given that youd rather your head looked bigger, pulling your hair snugly against your skull wouldnt seem to be doing you any favours. You want more volume all around. Except, to give the nicest shape to your face you probably dont want to add bulk at the jaw line, and you probably dont want your hair looking like a giant balloon. And given my follicle challenges, I figure that if you have hair, you should flaunt it and not buzz it off.

So Id think you might want a bit of length, but you dont want the sides going lower than about mid-ear, and you dont want the back fanning out wider than your neck. If it can be a bit wavy then that is awesome, it adds some volume and interest to the hair.

Id say go to a pretty decent salon, talk through what you are looking for, and be willing to pay to approach it in stages. First cut maybe still keep it on the long side, see how it looks once you are wearing it for a week, and be willing to go back in a week or two for take two, once both of you can see how it is behaving (I suspect that if youve had it long and pulled back for a long time, might take a bit to resume its natural wave). Letting the stylist know that this is your plan lets them take it a bit safer on the first try, hopefully. (And besides, having your hair washed in those lean back sinks is one of the best feelings ever  one of the things I really miss about hair is having a justification to go to a salon and paying for the wash.)


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I need to see the face in order to make a good judgment!


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 7, 2015)

Tad said:


> (my hairline started beating a rapid retreat when I was still in University, so by the time my face was remotely fat I had it cut short as the only respectable option)...
> (And besides, having your hair washed in those lean back sinks is one of the best feelings ever &#8211; one of the things I really miss about hair is having a justification to go to a salon and paying for the wash.)


Yes, once the hair starts going short is the only respectable option. I have a friend who cannot admit he is going bald and leaves it long. Not good. Of course I may be in hairline denial myself...

I worry about their chairs in the salon, I imagine them stepping on that pump to lift the chair and it just making a creaking deflating sound... I saw a woman who offers in-house hair cutting. The advert on craigslist said topless hair cuts, which seems like a great idea cause then I would not get hair on my shirt. I remain uncertain why this stylist offered her services in the casual encounter section... Either way seems legit.



lucca23v2 said:


> I need to see the face in order to make a good judgment!


Check my profile I added you to contacts, you can see my terribad pictures.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 8, 2015)

First of all, I think that you have very nice hair--I wish mine were as shiny and silky-looking as yours!

I'm not sure variations in hair syle really influence anyone's perception of size that much (and it doesn't really matter to me personally whether a man has long or short hair), but Tad makes a good point about embracing a change incrementally rather than in a single, drastic step. 

However, if a close-cropped style is really what you want, I think you should go for it! I know men with physiques similar to yours who are able to rock everything from a buzz cut to shoulder-length locks, so I don't think you should limit your options. Choose something that reflects your own sense of style, and you'll probably be just fine.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree with MsB. I think you can rock any hairstyle. If you want to go short, go short.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 8, 2015)

It also depends how much effort you want to put into it. I mean, i pay a fair amount o money to my hairdressed and tell her to cut it so well i will never need to style it - because i rarely do.

I personally think a short buzz look will only replicate the same close to the head appearance you have now when it is pulled back. 

Your hair looks very healthy, and if you are willing to style a little you could probably rock the pompador style that is out now (not like the oldenday pompadors lol). If not, a short side and messy top would work.

Jewfro is also a hilarious option i have seen some fat guys do..lol!!

get a style that suits your face, rather than your body. You can always start with longer styles and trim backwards to shorter styles


----------



## Archetypus (Aug 10, 2015)

Chonmage. Always a chonmage.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 10, 2015)

Archetypus said:


> Chonmage. Always a chonmage.



Actually what I described as my high school haircut is known as a modern chonmage. Mine was longer than the one below and honestly I'm not ugly like that dude.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 10, 2015)

i am into long hair. when hub cut his for his job i was crying inside. 

if your hair has a decent curl to it then maybe some layers cut in would give you a bit of bounce through the top without having to cut short for full jew fro. i have not seen your hair, so hard to know.

i am thinking something like this...gives it body but keeps some length

View attachment 121068


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2015)

This is what I've been rocking lately. Same haircut in different stages. 















I'm fat, and I'm not sure what type of haircut you get. As long as you're comfortable with it and it's accomplishing what you want. I'm going for "hot piece of professional ass" and it's working for me.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 11, 2015)

look accomplished :batting:


----------



## jameswu (Aug 11, 2015)

A hairstyle is something utterly personal, something that should always reflect both your personality and your style, and above all something that should boost your confidence and make your overall look feel complete. That’s why choosing the right men’s hairstyle should always reflect a sum of perfectly good decisions that you’ve taken only after considering every possible aspect.We should try that style in which we can keep us comfortable and look attractive.To help you create your own hairstyle, we have given a list of all the different hair braiding styles which you could try once.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hozay... I have missed reading your comments on the boards. Glad to see you are back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2015)

jameswu said:


> If you are fat,don't think of you can't try hairstyle.Try to have different hairstyles so that you will not look fat.We should try that style in which we can keep us comfortable and look attractive.To help you create your own hairstyle, we have given a list of all the different hair braiding styles which you could try once.



I agree with most of this except the, try hairstyles that don't make you look fat. I don't mind looking fat, and I think trying to hide who you are is shitty


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 11, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with most of this except the, try hairstyles that don't make you look fat. I don't mind looking fat, and I think trying to hide who you are is shitty


I doubt a hair style could make anyone look skinny... I guess maybe full body length vertical braids? However fat guy with a tiny head syndrome is a very serious issue. I will link a gofundyourself site to collect for this worthy cause later.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 11, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I doubt a hair style could make anyone look skinny...



If you grow your hair out to the point where you could cocoon yourself in it, people would have trouble guessing how much is hair and how much is your actual body. Granted, they would also likely be terrified.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes - Cousin IT is a viable option! (No.)

I actually dont like long hair on guys as much...it detracts from the roundness of cheeks and double chin


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 14, 2015)

Haha.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHyadlNZnDY&feature=youtu.be[/ame]





dwesterny said:


> So as a great big fat person


----------



## biglynch (Aug 16, 2015)

Shave it all off. Thats my advice.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 16, 2015)

Can I stop below the neck or like all all?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I stop below the neck or like all all?



You heard the man!


----------



## biglynch (Aug 16, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I stop below the neck or like all all?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You heard the man!



The lot. All of it!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 17, 2015)

Total body shave = more streamlined = being a real life dolphin. You're welcome.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 17, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Total body shave = more streamlined = being a real life dolphin. You're welcome.



I feel like we need to make a campaign to give whales the same magical reputation as dolphins. Isn't that what Dimensions is all about?


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 17, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> total body shave = more streamlined = being a real life dolphin. You're welcome.





amaranthine said:


> i feel like we need to make a campaign to give whales the same magical reputation as dolphins. Isn't that what dimensions is all about?



I think manatee awareness is important too. We as a society haven't achieved 100% reputation-equality for them yet, either. And, not to sound politically incorrect or anything, but they are cuter. Just sayin'.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 17, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> I think manatee awareness is important too. We as a society haven't achieved 100% reputation-equality for them yet, either. And, not to sound politically incorrect or anything, but they are cuter. Just sayin'.








My spirit animal is a seal. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 17, 2015)

Gotta agree with seal, cuz this is totally the fat guy hungry expression they pull that is impossible to resist


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a single chest hair. Anybody that has been intimate with me has always said the same thing "you're so...smooth." I can get behind wildlife awareness smoothness.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 1, 2015)

And we have a winner! Really suits my face.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 1, 2015)

What about "the snape"?


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 2, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> And we have a winner! Really suits my face.



Damn, you look like me circa 2003! =p


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 4, 2015)

That is utterly terrifying


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 4, 2015)

bigchaz said:


>



o.m.g.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

